# 5km run opinion



## Doom (27 Mar 2007)

What would you guys say is the average time a 5 km run should take ? i finished it in 23:13:32 Not sure if that's good time. what do you guys think?


----------



## Mapper (27 Mar 2007)

23 hrs 13 mins and 32 secs?  You might want to pick it up a little...

Seriously, that is an alright time.  In terms of qualifying for running at CF Nationals you would need to run a 5km in 19 mins (for males under 40) and in 24 mins for females (under 40).  I guess it all depends on what you want to achieve from your running.


----------



## SoF (28 Mar 2007)

Doom 5k in 23min will get you through basic. A good time is 5 minutes per km and you've passed that; good job


----------



## Junior17 (28 Mar 2007)

Doom .. I've been doing my 5km in 24 mins ... I've always heard the you should average 25 mins ...


----------



## mckee19 (28 Mar 2007)

I've heared the 5 mins/km rule too, i guess just keep shooting for higher
i found on basic that running was not my problem it was the full fighter order march`s the quick pace march, it always gave me shin splints and cramps 
and i can run the distances we were marching


----------



## Evilegend308 (2 Apr 2007)

Wow, we (USarmy) do around 3 1/2k and after that I'm kind of ready to die. But I also usually run it at 14flat. I couldn't imagine still moving after that, say fuck it, and start walking. Haha. But when you got a sergeant yelling at you to keep moving, well, can't walk, eh? Must take some will power or maybe I'm out of shape? Hey, does anybody have a link to PT test scores? Kind of intrested in seeing how you guys do things.


----------

